# Help for dutch translation

## razer

Hi Nederlands  :Smile: 

First, sorry for convenience writing here in english, but if I knew your language, this thread will not be really useful  :Wink: 

I'm working on a small app, who send by email pictures after some handlings like resizing or archiving.

For the moment, It's working on ubuntu, you can have some screenshots of it here :

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=137609

I want to do dutch translation of it, It's done in english, but I need your help for Dutch

So, if you have 5 minutes, It'll be very kind to translate this small perl hashtables :

%duguitext = (

			"winapp"	=>	"Email My Pictures",

			"resframe"	=>	"<b>Resize images</b>",

			"reslabel"	=>	"Set up the image size if you want your pictures rescaled",

			"defresbtn"	=>	"Don't change anything",

			"hqresbtn"	=>	"High Quality : 1024 pixels width",

			"mqresbtn"	=>	"Medium Quality : 800 pixels width",

			"lqresbtn"	=>	"Low Quality : 640 pixels width",

			"portbtnlbl"	=>	"Use this size for height of portrait pictures",

			"mailframe"	=>	"<b>Send by Email</b>",

			"mailradiolbl"	=>	"Send as Email attachment using :",

			"folderradiolbl"=>	"Save in folder :",

			"optframe"	=>	"<b>General settings</b>",

			"jpeglabel"	=>	"JPEG compression rate :",

			"zipbtnlbl"	=>	"Create Zip archive with the pictures",

			"svgbtnlbl"	=>	"Save the actual setting state");

%duinstall = (		"instmsg1"	=>	"This application needs special components in order to work.\n"

						."It's possible that some are missing on your system :\n"

						."\n"

						."	* libgtk2-gladexml-perl\n"

						."	* liburi-perl\n"

						."	* libimage-imlib2-perl\n"

						."	* nautilus-actions\n"

						."\n"

						."You can easily install this components with :\n"

						."<b>sudo apt-get install libgtk2-gladexml-perl "

						."liburi-perl libimage-imlib2-perl nautilus-actions</b>\n"

						."\n"

						."You can continue this installation if you're sure this components are installed"

						."on your system, or cancel now in order to install it",

			"instmsg2"	=>	"MailPictures is now installed in : $installfolder\n"

						."Nautilus action configuration is done\n"

						."A symbolic link has been created in nautilus-scripts folder.\n"

						."\n"

						."WARNING :\n"

						."1. A small nautilus-actions bug prevent manual deleting "

						."of this application. The best way is to use the <b>uninstall.pl</b> script. "

						."You can delete all other files, but please keep this script..."

						."2. Nautilus-actions installation needs nautilus to be restart, "

						."it can be done logging out your session.\n"

						."\n" 

						."<b> Thanks to report bug to razerraz-AT-free.fr </b>",

			"uninstmsg1"	=>	"MailPictures will be totaly deleted.\n"

						."Are you sure ?";

			"uninstmsg2"	=>	"MailPictures has been deleted, $installfolder doesn't exist anymore\n"

						."Symbolic link has been deleted in nautilus-scripts folder.\n"

						."Nautilus-actions installation has been deleted, think to log out "

						."in order to restart nautilus\n"

						."<b>Thanks to have test this program</b>");

Thanks a lot in advance

----------

## Treggats

```

%duguitext = (

         "winapp"   =>   "Mail mijn afbeeldingen",

         "resframe"   =>   "<b>Pas de afbeeldingen aan</b>",

         "reslabel"   =>   "Aan te passen grootte afbeelding",

         "defresbtn"   =>   "Verander niks",

         "hqresbtn"   =>   "Hoge kwaliteit : 1024 pixels breed",

         "mqresbtn"   =>   "Medium kwaliteit : 800 pixels breed",

         "lqresbtn"   =>   "Lage kwaliteit : 640 pixels breed",

         "portbtnlbl"   =>   "Hoogte portret afbeeldingen",

         "mailframe"   =>   "<b>Verzend per email</b>",

         "mailradiolbl"   =>   "Stuur als email bijlage, met de volgende opties :",

         "folderradiolbl"=>   "Opslaan in map :",

         "optframe"   =>   "<b>Algemene voorkeuren</b>",

         "jpeglabel"   =>   "Grootte van de JPEG compressie :",

         "zipbtnlbl"   =>   "Maak een Zip archief van de afbeeldingen",

         "svgbtnlbl"   =>   "Sla de voorkeuren op");

%duinstall = (      "instmsg1"   =>   "Dit programma heeft speciale componenten nodig om te werken.\n"

                  ."Mogelijk mis je wat componenten :\n"

                  ."\n"

                  ."   * libgtk2-gladexml-perl\n"

                  ."   * liburi-perl\n"

                  ."   * libimage-imlib2-perl\n"

                  ."   * nautilus-actions\n"

                  ."\n"

                  ."Je kunt deze makkelijk installeren met :\n"

                  ."<b>sudo apt-get install libgtk2-gladexml-perl "

                  ."liburi-perl libimage-imlib2-perl nautilus-actions</b>\n"

                  ."\n"

                  ."Je kan verder gaan als je denkt dat deze componenten geinstalleerd zijn."

                  ."Je kunt de deze installatie afbreken om ze alsnog te installeren.",

         "instmsg2"   =>   "MailPictures staan in : $installfolder\n"

                  ."Nautilus-action configuratie is klaar\n"

                  ."Er is een symbolische link gemaakt in de nautilus-scripts map.\n"

                  ."\n"

                  ."WAARSCHUWING :\n"

                  ."1. Een kleine nautilus-actions bug voorkomt handmatig verwijderen "

                  ."van deze applicatie. De beste manier om dat te doen is door het <b>uninstall.pl</b> script te gebruiken. "

                  ."Je kan de rest verwijderen, maar houd dit script..."

                  ."2. Door de Nautilus-actions installatie moet Nautilus opnieuw gestart worden, "

                  ."dit kun je doen door uit te loggen.\n"

                  ."\n" 

                  ."<b> Stuur je bug reports naar : razerraz-AT-free.fr </b>",

         "uninstmsg1"   =>   "MailPictures zullen verwijderd worden.\n"

                  ."Weet u dit zeker ?";

         "uninstmsg2"   =>   "MailPictures zijn verwijderd, $installfolder bestaat niet meer\n"

                  ."De symbolische link is verwijderd de map van nautilus-scripts.\n"

                  ."Nautilus-actions installatie is verwijderd, denk eraan om uit te loggen"

                  ."om nautilus opnieuw te starten.\n"

                  ."<b>Dank voor het testen van dit programma</b>");

```

Here you go [Alsjeblieft]

----------

## razer

Thx a lot

----------

## Treggats

Be sure to let it check by another dutch guy/girl, I'm not perfect  :Razz: 

----------

## MorningGlory

I gave it a whirl as well.

Translated and rephrased some lines to give it a better feel in Dutch. 

But without handson experience with your application it can never be perfect, I think this is a good start tho  :Wink: 

```

%duguitext = (

"winapp" => "Email mijn Afbeeldingen",

"resframe" => "<b>Grootte van de afbeelding aanpassen</b>",

"reslabel" => "Voer de grootte van de afbeelding in om deze te herschalen",

"defresbtn" => "Niets veranderen",

"hqresbtn" => "Hoge kwaliteit: 1024 pixels breed",

"mqresbtn" => "Middelmatige kwaliteit: 800 pixels breed",

"lqresbtn" => "Lage Kwaliteit: 640 pixels breed",

"portbtnlbl" => "Gebruik deze grootte voor de hoogte van de portret afbeeldingen",

"mailframe" => "<b>Verzending per Email</b>",

"mailradiolbl" => "Verzend als Email bijlage, met de opties:",

"folderradiolbl"=> "Opslaan in map:",

"optframe" => "<b>Algemene voorkeuren</b>",

"jpeglabel" => "JPEG Compressie ratio :",

"zipbtnlbl" => "Maak een Zip archief van de afbeeldingen",

"svgbtnlbl" => "Sla de huidige voorkeuren op");

%duinstall = ( "instmsg1" => "Dit programma vereist specifieke componenten om goed te functioneren.\n"

."Het is mogelijk dat een van de volgende componenten niet aanwezig zijn op uw systeem :\n"

."\n"

." * libgtk2-gladexml-perl\n"

." * liburi-perl\n"

." * libimage-imlib2-perl\n"

." * nautilus-actions\n"

."\n"

."Deze zijn gemakkelijk te installeren met het volgende commando :\n"

."<b>sudo apt-get install libgtk2-gladexml-perl "

."liburi-perl libimage-imlib2-perl nautilus-actions</b>\n"

."\n"

."U kunt deze installatie voortzetten wanneer u er zeker van bent dat alle benodigde" ."componenten op uw systeem aanwezig zijn, of deze installatie nu afbreken",

"instmsg2" => "MailPictures is geïnstalleerd in : $installfolder\n"

."Nautilus-action configuratie is voltooid\n"

."Er is een symbolische link gecreeërd in de Nautilus-script map.\n"

."\n"

."WAARSCHUWING :\n"

."1. Een bug in Nautilus-actions maakt handmatig verwijderen van deze applicatie onmogelijk. "

."De beste alternatief is gebruik te maken van het <b>uninstall.pl</b> script. "

."U kunt alle andere bestanden verwijderen, maar laat aub dit script staan..."

."2. De Nautilus-action installatie vereist een herstart van Nautilus om goed te functioneren," 

."hiervoor kunt u simpelweg uitloggen.\n"

."\n"

."<b> Bug reports kunnen opgestuurd worden naar razerraz-AT-free.fr </b>",

"uninstmsg1" => "MailPictures zal volledig verwijderd worden.\n"

."Weet u het zeker ?";

"uninstmsg2" => "MailPictures is verwijderd, $installfolder bestaat niet meer\n"

."De symbolische link in de Nautilus Script map is verwijderd.\n"

."Nautilus-action installatie is verwijderd, denk er aan om uit te loggen "

."zodat Nautilus herstart wordt\n"

."<b>Hartelijk dank voor het testen van dit programma!</b>");
```

You might have to fix the layout in some places if the lines dont really fit, but I doubt that will be much of a problem.

It might also be a good idea to have your English checked by a native speaker, since it contains some errors as well. I could also point some out but perhaps a native speaker would do a better job at that. 

Good luck!

----------

## g8m

Is het de alternatief of het alternatief?

----------

## Treggats

Hangt ook een beetje van de zin af denk ik

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens mij was het hier beter geweest.

----------

